# Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin tsc 200RT teco xuong minh



## quangtc0004 (7/12/20)

Tháp giải nhiệt 200RT, thap giai nhiet tashin 200rt, tháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin 200RT được Công Ty Xương Minh nhập khẩu từ Đài Loan. *Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin TSC* là dạng tháp tròn, thiết kế gọn nhẹ vì vậy không chiếm diện tích sử dụng.

*Teco xương minh* phân phối uy tín và nhanh chóng với giá thành rẻ *tháp giải nhiệt vuông* Tashin, Cooling Tower, máy bơm teco, máy bơm nước teco, động cơ teco, động cơ điện teco, motor Teco và linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt.





THÁP GIẢI NHIỆT NƯỚC TASHIN 200RT DO XUONG MINH LẮP ĐẶT TẠI HÀ NAM





Bản vẽ lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 200RT

Công suất giải nhiệt : 780000kcal/hr
Lưu lượng giải nhiệt : 156m3/h
Lưu lượng gió giải nhiệt : 1250m3/min
Kích thước chiều cao : 2890mm
Kích thước đướng kính : 3900mm





Vỏ chân đế tháp giải nhiệt, thap giai nhiet nuoc tashin tsc 200RT





Một số linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt, tashin TSC 200RT





Tháp giải nhiệt, thap giai nhiet nuoc tashin TSC do *Xương Minh* lắp đặt tại Hà Nội

Quý khách xem lắp tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 200RT tại đây:
[VIDEO]



Tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước tahsin 200RT

Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin được cấu tạo bằng các chất liệu đặc biệt và gia công từ keo và sợi thủy tinh nên không thấm nước, chịu nhiệt tốt, chống ăn mòn, bền bỉ với thời gian, chân tháp cũng làm bằng chất liệu đặc biệt liền với khung tháp nên rất chắc chắn và dễ vận chuyển, xê dịch, không gỉ sét, vì vậy giảm được chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng tháp.

*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

